# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Altis, AI personal trainer, Altis Movement Technologies Inc., Fort Lauderdale, Florida, USA

## Airicist2

altis.ai
altisai.com

youtube.com/channel/UCKjGWmQRvO3LhC6GlrVbq3w

facebook.com/altismovement

twitter.com/altismovement

linkedin.com/company/altis-movement-technologies

instagram.com/altismovement

Co-founder and CEO - Jeff Halevy

Co-founder and CTO - Constantine Goltsev

Co-founder and Chairman - Igor Magazinik

----------


## Airicist2

Altis - AI personal trainer

Jan 2, 2022




> Altis sees you, understands you, and instructs you in the most interactive and personalized fitness experience ever.
> 
> Interactive Form Coaching
> 
> Altis uses advanced AI and computer vision to help you understand how your body is moving during exercise, and what you need to do to improve form and movement performance. Think about Altis like GPS for your body.
> 
> Hyper-Personal Instruction
> 
> Altis uses powerful AI to put an elite personal trainer in the convenience of your home. No cookie-cutter programs or canned content. Every single rep, set, and exercise of each workout is customized, calibrated, and optimized for you. With Altis, you will always do what is best for your body.
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Altis, an AI personal trainer, raises $7M seed round"

by Nancy Dahlberg
February 16, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/altis-ai-personal-trainer

----------


## Airicist2

"Altis Closes $10.5 Million Seed Round, Increasing Financing by 50% for its AI Personal Trainer"

April 26, 2022

----------

